# Pork and Pepper Casserole



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

2lbs lean pork cubed
2 tbsp oil
1 green pepper chopped
2 large onions sliced
2 cup sliced mushrooms
1 tbsp flour
1 cup dry white wine
1/2 cup chicken stock
2 tbsp tomato puree
1 tsp sage
salt
pepper
4 tomatoes

Cut the pork into cubes and brown lightly in the oil. Add chopped pepper, sliced onions and mushrooms and cook for 3 mins. Stir in flour and cook 2 mins. Add the wine, chicken stock, tomato puree and sage, salt and pepper to taste and bring to a boil. Peel the tomatoes and remove the seed and chop the flesh. Add to onion mixture and the place in slow cooker. Cover and cook on low 7-8 hours.


----------

